# Please Help with Broken Doll Costume



## Sunsh1ne (Oct 20, 2014)

Any ideas?


----------



## Sunsh1ne (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.pinterest.com/annekline199/broken-doll-costume/

This is a collection of images to inspire....pls help I am stumped


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Sunsh1ne

Don't know much about doll costumes, but there are a few threads on here...unforuntunately they're all pretty short so your really have to dig around. Here's one with some links to makeup tutorials on youtube...maybe this will help.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...594-broken-doll-makeup-ideas-please-help.html

Hopefully someone else will popup and be a little more help. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

I'm doing a wind-up doll for Halloween this year. But what kind of help are you looking for? It looks like you have a lot of the same inspiration pics that I do on my pinterest (link in my sig).

It's an easy costume to do homemade, just see what's in your closet and what you can start building around, whether it's more of an old-fashioned porcelain doll in a gauzy dress, or a ragdoll in a pinafore, or a babydoll in a nightgown, etc. I already had a leotard, tights, and ballet shoes to structure my costume around, so that's why I'm going with a busted ballerina wind-up doll. I just found an easy tutu tute, grabbed some tulle from eBay, and went nuts. 

I looked at all the different makeup tutorials and tried a few things to decide what would look best with my face. 
So while my eyes and cheeks are more like this -- http://www.pinterest.com/pin/286260120040462091/
My lips are too much for the really artificial heart shape (it looks weird and unflattering), so I'm just going to do a pink lip, but here's a doll lip tute -- http://www.pinterest.com/pin/286260120040462107/

And it looks like you already have several broken-porcelain makeup ideas pinned. 

You've got the basis, just sit down and look at your wardrobe, decide how much you want to spend vs how much it might cost to DIY, grab some drugstore makeup to help with the broken porcelain face, and you're good to go!

ETA: false lashes are definitely your friend for the doll face look, don't skimp on them!


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

I was thinking if you checked out the thrift/charity stores and could find a cheap old wedding dress, and cut it to knee length you would get that old look, and could shred it, cover it in blood or make it as gruesome as you liked. When doing your face, draw cracks on it, and if your hair isn't long you could get a cheap wig and put plaits in, sort of idea shown in pic below but more done more bloody


----------



## Sunsh1ne (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you so much for your help. The length of the dress is part of the issue I am having with the premade costumes. I pulled a few dresses out of my closet and have become a bit overwhelmed by that. I am going to check at Goodwill. They should have something old that will work 

Thank you also for welcoming me to the forums!!!


----------



## Sunsh1ne (Oct 20, 2014)

I looked through my dresses and became immediately overwhelmed at trying to piece something together. To the Goodwill store!!! The make up I am not super worried about although I do not think I am going to be able to do the white make up. Putting anything overtop of it is going to smear.....But if I use a moisture mask that gets hard and cracks, putting the white make up over that would look pretty awesome. Any suggestions on working with the white make up? I am going to frizz my hair out like so many old dolls I have seen. My hair is bright red and very long....that part I am excited about.

Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## Sunsh1ne (Oct 20, 2014)

What a wonderful idea!! I bet your costume is going to be fantastic!! 

I am struggling with the dress...all of the premade costumes are short. That is not my bag of tricks. I am going to check the goodwill store and see what they have this week. I pulled some dresses out of my closet but I found that to be overwhelming, I have a gold dress that might work but it is very glittery. I might make a bronze and gold long tutu to go with that, Im gonna see what they have at goodwill first. 
As far as the make up goes I think I am going to do the large anime looking eyes. Definately with the falsie lashes. I have tried that and its pretty simple. I am toying with the idea of putting a moisture mask that will get hard and crack on my face before mixing a white and grayish paint together. I am not sure yet. My concern is that any make up I try to put on the base is going to cause the base make up to smear. 
Because I am trying to go with an older broken porcelain doll, I think I am going to frizz my hair big. My hair is long and bright red. I am really excited about it. The dress is holding up my vision....I know that probably sounds dumb....I would like to see your costume! Will you put pics on here after the holiday?

Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

With regards to make up as I was thinking of these two kind of things as shown in pics below, to make yourself look like you are made of porcelain. I was thinking could be done with make up, and in the first pic I like the idea of how she has drawn lines for the mouth like it is motorised, or alternatively, as in the second pic, you could use one of those plastic masks and cut it so you look half doll half human


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I saw at WalMart the other day that they had a broken doll makeup kit that had some cool tattoos that look like cracks, in case no one has mentioned it yet. I almost bought it just to have it, hahaha. I may go back after Halloween and see if it's on sale. I like to have stuff around "just in case."


----------



## Sunsh1ne (Oct 20, 2014)

I am going with more of the second look I think. The broken doll kit is really neat although all of my local store are sold out  But that means that I am just going to have to be more creative!! 
I put a mask on my neck and put white face paint over the top of it. When the mask gets hard it cracks...the effect on my neck looked excellent!! I was really pleased with it. I tried drawing the cracks on my face with liquid eyeliner. I need to practice the shading around the outside of it. The make up it self is going much better now. The look of the motorized doll is really cool...do you think it is easier to identify than the second picture as to what it is?


----------

